# mctadmin.exe whats is it?  anyone have this in their system startup?



## vbx (May 3, 2009)

Never seen this file until I installed WIN7 7100.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 3, 2009)

Find it here


----------



## silkstone (May 3, 2009)

I was just typing the same thing


----------



## btarunr (May 3, 2009)

Use a command prompt to navigate to your System32 folder. Remove the file's -h, -s attributes "attrib -h -s mctadmin.exe", copy it to your desktop. 

Now upload the file to VirusTotal. It will tell you if there's anything wrong with it. The file is scanned realtime by 20 scanners.


----------



## vbx (May 3, 2009)

Well, I did google it and some site said it was a software installed by MS, and others says it might be a trojan.  Which is why I asked to see if anyone else has it on their system.

Anyways, I disabled it from starting up and now my computer ram usage went from 800+ to about 680-700+.  On idle.   Computer is still running fine with no errors, so if it's a software installed by MS, I guess I don't really need it. 

Nice


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 3, 2009)

Did you scan it with a AV?


----------



## daragez (May 3, 2009)

be careful!.....


----------

